# Acetone vs. WD40



## apicius9

O.k., I could just try it out, but I guess somebody else has already done that: I usually use acetone to clean my surfaces before gluing/epoxying or applying a finish (in most cases a mix of tung oil and shellac). Can I also use WD40 for that? Will it affecy epoxy or oil-based finishes?

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## DwarvenChef

WD40 is evil stuff. The layers of build up over the years leaves a shelac like coating that is yellow and dingy. Granted I don't have input on your needs but after cleaning tools and equipment over the years treated with this gunk... I'll never touch the stuff again...


----------



## El Pescador

DwarvenChef said:


> WD40 is evil stuff. The layers of build up over the years leaves a shelac like coating that is yellow and dingy. Granted I don't have input on your needs but after cleaning tools and equipment over the years treated with this gunk... I'll never touch the stuff again...


 
+1


----------



## Cipcich

I dunno. WD-40 comes in a handy can, whereas acetone is kind of aggressive and harder to apply. Depends on what you're using it for. I doubt it's "evil".


----------



## TB_London

Ingredients can be found here

http://m.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/st_whatsinside

It's mostly mineral oil and alkanes so may impact any oil finish you apply


----------



## Keith Neal

WD-40 is good for removing glue residue from glass -- nothing else. It will bond close-fitting metal parts, remove many finishes and dissolve some plastics.


----------



## Mike Davis

WD-40 will leave a thin layer of oil on the pieces you are working on, preventing epoxy for sticking. Acetone is definitely the winner here. Acetone will dissolve the oils on some of the oilier hardwoods, where as WD will leave a film on top of it.


----------



## ecchef

MEK...if becoming the Toxic Avenger isn't a concern.


----------



## RRLOVER

Acetone and wd40 will leave a residue. I use acetone first then denatured alcohol to clean my stuff.


----------



## Mike

RRLOVER said:


> Acetone and wd40 will leave a residue. I use acetone first then denatured alcohol to clean my stuff.


 
+1 . Lately I've resorted to using WD40 to dissolve adhesives and to help remove rust. Like RR, I use acetone followed by denatured alcohol for 99% of cleaning applications.


----------



## Rottman

RRLOVER said:


> Acetone and wd40 will leave a residue. I use acetone first then denatured alcohol to clean my stuff.


I really doubt the residue is from the acetone. My guess would be it's stuff that hasn't been removed with the first cleaning.


----------



## Dave Martell

Follow WD40 with alcohol (the good stuff) and you'll be OK to glue.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I tried acetone, used it for a while, found on bright finishes it left streaks, ie: residue. I have been useing methyl hydrate lately, no issues.


----------



## apicius9

Thanks guys, that helps a lot. I never cleaned up after acetone which I mostly use to clean the gluing surfaces. I will use some denatured alcohol from now on as a second cleaning - and limit the use of WD40. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Follow WD40 with alcohol (the good stuff) and you'll be OK to glue.


 
Let me get this straight...a shot of WD-40, with an 18 yearold Macallan chaser, then start huffing glue? 

Dave, you need an intervention. Seriously, dude..."JUST SAY NO!".


----------



## tk59

PierreRodrigue said:


> ...I have been useing methyl hydrate lately, no issues.


What is that?


----------



## PierreRodrigue

It is a methyl alcohol based cleaner with a high evaporation rate, no odor, and no residue. used alot in the oil and gas industry. Most large auto parts shops should have it.


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Let me get this straight...a shot of WD-40, with an 18 yearold Macallan chaser, then start huffing glue?
> 
> Dave, you need an intervention. Seriously, dude..."JUST SAY NO!".




:IMOK:


----------

